# Where would you live?/Favourite city/town.



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 23, 2012)

Right, so I have some pretty good questions here. Fist off, where would you live if you had to live somwhere in one of the regions in the game? For example, if I lived in Kanto, I'd probably live in Fushia or Vermillion. For Johto it'd probably be Olivine. Don't really know about Hoenn, and in Sinnoh I'd probably live in Sunnyshore or Hearthome. Too many cool places in Unova. Of course, to create some depth I have to ask of you to explain why you'd live at that place.

As a variation, if you got to choose region and city/town freely, where'd you live?
Where'd you have your summer house? 

Secondly, what's your favourite city/town in-game, per region and of all? My favourite in Johto is probably Ecruteak cuz of the overall Japanese theme, and the gym leader uses Ghosts.

We can expand this even further, what would you work with, would you walk on some special route for relaxation or something? Just something random like that if you feel like it, okeh? 

24 hours pass: :( sadness

And go!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd probably live in Goldenrod because of the convenience store and the Magnet Train.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 25, 2012)

kanto: too hard to decide aaa maybe celadon
johto: goldenrod
hoenn: lilycove or slateport
sinnoh: canalave
unova: driftveil
reason for the first 3 is because "i really like that town" and reason for sinnoh and unova is "i am married to someone who lives in that town"
totally legit reasons

i'd have a summer house in the resort area in sinnoh's battle zone. or the pub battleground in the fight area i practically live there in platinum anyway

favourite town of all time is probably driftveil. mostly for dumb reasons but yeah.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kanto: Cinnabar
Johto: Ehh... Maybe Cianwood
Hoenn: Lavaridge
Sinnoh: Veilstone
Unova: I don't know... Opelucid Sci-Fi mode?

Most of all, I like Cinnabar.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 25, 2012)

Kanto: Viridian, maybe, or Cerulean? 
Johto: Ecruteak or Blackthorn
Hoenn: Verdanturf, probably.
Sinnoh: Veilstone? I don't know.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kanto:  Cinnabar Island
Johto:  Olivine City
Hoenn:  Sootopolis City
Sinnoh:  Sunyshore City
Unova:  Castelia City

For Kanto, I have liked Cinnabar Island. This is particularly because of Blaine (check out Rikukitty09, my sister at DeviantArt, for answers).

For Johto, it is Olivine City because of its livelyhood and its location. The only negative thing about the location is the friggin' monster superstitions.  Lugia are gentle giants d***it!

In Hoenn, I like Sootopolis City. The concept of a hollow island with a city in the middle strikes me as ingenious.

In Sinnoh, Sunyshore City, no contest.  The sea, the technology, that is the Sinnoh life.

Castelia City is my favorite town/city in Unova.  The city is massive, so there are many attractions.

Wow, pay attention to the relative location of the city to water. XD


----------



## Dar (Jan 25, 2012)

Favorites:

Kanto: Fuchsia City

Reason: Nice place and awesome gym.

Johto: Ecruteak (Where I would live)

Reason: Easy access to the Ruins of Alph, and it has the two towers.

Hoenn: Sootopolis

Reason: Awesome place, being built in a rock, and has access to the Cave of Origin.

Sinnoh: Snowpoint

Reason: I love snow, and it has those ruins.

Unova: Undella (Vacation house)

Reason: A great place in general, and has the Abyssal Ruins.

Did you notice that all of the places on this list have ruins? They facinate me.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 26, 2012)

Kanto: Fuchsia, mostly because of the Safari Zone. Although, if we're allowed to be on the Sevii Islands then I'd definitely choose Kin Island, which is the one with the Berry Forest. I'm a bit terrified of the pedophile hypno, though.

Johto: Azalea Town. I find pokéballs interesting and slowpoke are just great.

Hoenn: Lavaridge, probably. I really like fire and pokémon breeding ish hot is interesting. Also hot springs! And Lava Cookies!

Sinnoh: Solaceon! I love miltank farming for whatever reason and also it's FILLED WITH HILLBILLIES. Also breeding. I would also like Canalave, since it's pretty and the library is _unff.

_Unova: Castelia City. Soooo coool. Also maybe White Forest because giant trees are giantly cool. B)


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kanto: Celadon, or whatever that place is called, where the Mall is. Because of convenience and also I just really like the atmosphere of the place (or what you can gleam of the atmosphere of a place on a GBA game :P)

Johto: Probably Olivine or Cianwood. Or both, they are quite near each other :D

Hoenn: I'd have a house in every town because I <3 Hoenn :P but my main house would be in Fortree. I mean who needs central location when you can fly? Also TREEHOUSES

Sinnoh: Villa in the Resort Area, or a house in Eterna. Grass 'mons for the win.

Unova: Don't know much about Unova's back story, but probably Mistralton, because airport.

In case you didn't notice, I like Grass and Flying 'mons. Which is why Fortree would be perfect. Because it's flying 'mons. IN A FOREST


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 26, 2012)

Hm... I would probably live in any of the starting towns. The reason for this? They're nice and quiet, but you can meet some interesting people who stop by the Professors' labs.

Also, Pallet is a stone's throw away from Viridian, which is decently-sized, and a quick swim away from Cinnabar, both of which have Marts and Pokemon Centres (going by RBY/FRLG timelines), as well as Cinnabar's haunted mansion and Pokemon Research Lab.

Other than that, I'd probably live in:
Kanto: Cerulean - because it's not that far from Saffron, which is practically the centre of the Kanto Region
Johto: Ecruteak - because of the Japanese theme, towers, and the Ruins of Alph, as well as not being too far from Goldenrod, also the centre of its region
Unova: White Forest, or Undella Town - White Forest because it's so quiet, and lots of small Pokemon running around; Undella because it's small and close to the sea (though I don't know how I'd feel about the Riches' mansion overshadowing everything)
I'm not that familiar with Hoenn and less so with Sinnoh. >.< I lost my Ruby and Diamond versions. ;_;


As for working... I'd probably work with Professor Oak doing research on Pokemon. Something about the Pokemon world that always interested me was the possibility to live in the wilderness alongside (semi-)sentient animals, which is probably how I'd accomplish said research.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I realized that the one in Sinnoh is Pastoria. I forgot about it and thought Veilstone was the closest to the Lakefront. And Pastoria might even be better than Cinnabar.


----------



## Eishiba (Jan 28, 2012)

I kind of like Eckrtek(spelling) City in Johto, and Lillicove in Hoenn. Can't say I'd care to live anywhere in the last two generations. But first place holder woudl be Vermillion City. With the St. Anne, the Pokemon Fan Club, and the old man STILL building his land with that Machop! The St. Anne and the sunken ship episodes were some of my favorite, along with Ash's battle with Lt. Surge, which was the best gym battle he had. Surge would have to be my favorite gym leader too. I'd love to live in Vermillion. In fact, my story I'm writing(which is in the writing stories part of the forum) the main character lives in Vermillion City!


----------



## Autumn (Jan 29, 2012)

Kanto: Vermilion perhaps, or maybe Cinnabar. I like the peaceful feel of Vermilion and the fact that Cinnabar's on an island.
Johto: Blackthorn or Ecruteak. Blackthorn is mountainous and awesomely secluded; Ecruteak has that awesome historical feel to it.
Hoenn: aaaaaa this is my favorite region it's so hard to choose. Lilycove (kind of natural-feeling sea port), Fallarbor (mountain town~ ok volcano town but still. it's rather secluded), Sootopolis (dat architecture), Verdanturf (so peaceful ^^), and Mossdeep (nice little island town) are all awesome.
Sinnoh: least favorite region less towns I'd want to live in. Probably Snowpoint for the seclusion, possibly Floaroma for the naturality.
Unova: White-version Opelucid (such a historical feel!) or Icirrus (little northern town~).


----------



## Mai (Jan 29, 2012)

Kanto: I don't really know. Maybe Saffron?
Johto: Cianwood, Ecruteak, or Azalea. They all seemed very interesting! I liked the feel on Cianwood (although Olivine had the lighthouse), but Ecruteak's historical appeal and atmosphere was great as well. Azalea just seems like a nice place to live, and the forest right next to it would be great for casually training pokemon.
Hoenn: So many places! <333 You know, I always loved Fortree City... I'm not sure how much technology you could get there but I like the idea. Slateport would be close second, though (generic port cities yes!), along with Sootopolis. Sootopolis would be rather difficult to travel in and out of, but I'm sure pokemon knowing dive would be readily available. Verdanturf always seemed like a simple, quiet place to live. I wouldn't be unhappy there.

This is, of course, ignoring that I would always camp out in my secret base on Route 120. _Always_ Route 120, mind you--otherwise trainers or wild pokemon would sneak in and loot my... humansized bush. With a garden! And internet connection!

Sinnoh: I'd probably live in Veilstone, if I could choose... I don't really like that many towns here.
Unova: Opelucid City, definitely! White's version, because I just love the archaic and slightly sad feel. The music there was beautiful. Either that or Nacrene!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is where I would live

In Kanto: Problbly on one of the Sevii Islands, perferably Island One
Johto: Where that dragonlady lives (is it Blackthorne???)
Hoenn: Lilycove (love that place where a huge supermarket is at and its a sort walk to the Safari Zone)
Sinnoh: Jubilife City (The GTS is there)
Unova: Dragon Village (Dragons are my fav)


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

Kanto: Celadon. I always feel at home and cozy when I'm there.
Johto: Goldenrod. Same reason, really.
Hoenn: Slateport or Fallarbor Town..ok Lavaridge is a possibility too.
Sinnoh: I don't want to live in Sinnoh...but if I did I'd live in Hearthome
Unova: Castelia! 

I seem to be at home in the larger cities...weird. 

My favorite overall region is Hoenn, and I love Slateport.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 4, 2012)

Urm...

Kanto: The Orange Islands. Valencia island would be mah home, but I'd travel around them all.
Johto: New Bark Town. :3
Hoenn: ...I don't like Hoenn.
Sinnoh: Hearthome City. If memory serves, that's where Fantina's gym is. Fantina is awesome.
Unova: ...No. Just no.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 6, 2012)

Fortree, Lilycove or Sootopolis... or Ecruteak I guess. They're all neat places.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 6, 2012)

I would like to live in Azela town. Those thick forest were I can just get _lost_ in . . .

I wouldn't mind living in Dewford town, too.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd like to live somewhere peaceful, I suppose, and cities that jump out at me that match that criteria are White's Opelucid City (more rustic than peaceful, I suppose) and Lacunosa Town.


----------

